
From Andes to Tibet, Covid-19 seems to be sparing populations at high altitudes - a_w
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/coronavirus-andes-peru-ecuador-bolivia-tibet-high-altitude/2020/05/31/0b2fbf98-a10d-11ea-be06-af5514ee0385_story.html
======
rogerkirkness
Read my comment history. High NOx pollution? Disaster. High altitude, no NOx
pollution? Immunity.

